# Long distance shooting



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Got this ranger in a trade about two weeks ago and I'm really liking this material, feels good in the hand. I was using .04 latex with .43 in lead ammo and 12inch active length. I'm no expert in shooting but I encourage everyone to try shooting butterfly if u haven't tried it yet, when I first tried it I couldn't believe what I was missing out on, never looked back sense.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Skill over luck


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great shot !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent shooting !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

[quote name="Kalevala" post="780938" timestamp="1483689611"]Skill over luck [/quote
Lol that was a good one man, still mostly luck though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice solid hit. Great job


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done!!! You can say "luck" all you want to, but if you had not tried it, you would not have succeeded. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I totally agree with you Sir Charles, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go that is an awesome shot


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go that is an awesome shot


Thanks buddy, and thanks to everyone for the positive feedback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What an awesome shot! Especially on the first try. Way to go!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> What an awesome shot! Especially on the first try. Way to go!


Thanks man, really enjoy going for long shots, feels good when your shots connect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Awesome shot !


----------

